# Rotating Work Boots



## jar546 (Dec 21, 2019)

When you achieve the level of experience as some, it will become apparent that numbering your work boots and rotating them, pair 1 and pair 2 is the way to go.

The question is, can you mix and match numbers and alternate 1s and 2s with left and right?


----------



## ICE (Dec 21, 2019)

jar546 said:


> When you achieve the level of experience as some, it will become apparent that numbering your work boots and rotating them, pair 1 and pair 2 is the way to go.
> 
> The question is, can you mix and match numbers and alternate 1s and 2s with left and right?
> View attachment 6274



Obviously done recently. Could be he takes an afternoon nap.  Well then, he's gonna know about it when he sees this.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 21, 2019)

When Jeff found out he was working with me today, he was going on about getting pics of my clown shoes so I did touch up the numbers.

It’s not just him, most people that notice find it odd.

I find people that wear the same pair of boots to work every day odd.


----------



## steveray (Dec 23, 2019)

I have about 6 pairs that I rotate, but they are all different, so no need to number....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Do the numbers on the boots match up with the numbers on the electrical vans? 

Does he have his name painted above or below the drivers window like Ricky Bobby? 
_
"Sparky" or "Crash?"_


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 23, 2019)

Peet Boot Dryers are a great way of having dry boots in the morning, and helps them last much longer.   I have been using them since 1980.   Made in Idaho.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Use to be called the The Jar546 boot dryer!


----------



## jar546 (Dec 23, 2019)

steveray said:


> I have about 6 pairs that I rotate, but they are all different, so no need to number....



How do you remember what order you rotate them in.  You are on dangerous ground relying on your memory.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 23, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Do the numbers on the boots match up with the numbers on the electrical vans?
> 
> Does he have his name painted above or below the drivers window like Ricky Bobby?
> _
> "Sparky" or "Crash?"_



LOL.  Chris "The Rotator" Kennedy


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Or "Romex King"


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 23, 2019)

The boot dryer Pcinspector1 was referring to.  



PEET SHOE DRYER


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 26, 2019)

IG, 
I've never seen the Peet shoe dryer, thanks for posting? I'll check that out.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 27, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> IG,
> I've never seen the Peet shoe dryer, thanks for posting? I'll check that out.



Your welcome, PcInspector!   It's one of the best purchases ever.  The original models have no moving parts and last for years I've given many away as gifts and have 3 of them at home for guests and personal use.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 10, 2020)

Great topic (smiling).


----------

